# "PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*

						Sie leiden unter akutem Ruckeln? Sie brauchen Hilfe beim Tunen oder Aussuchen des richtigen Upgrades? Oder soll es gar ein ganz neuer Rechner sein? Was Sie auch vorhanden, das PCGH-Sonderheft "PC 2019" hilft Ihnen mit 84 Seiten voll konzentrierter Test-Ergebnisse, Praxisartikeln und Produktempfehlungen zu allen wichtigen Komponenten weiter.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*


----------



## CastorTolagi (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: "PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*

Ich hoffe mal da liegt auch ein Taschenmesser mit Schraubenzieher bei. Sonst kann man das ja nicht zusammenbauen - habe ich gelernt.


----------



## Kiesewetter (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: "PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*

Ich frage mich immer wer diese Hefte kauft? Sorry, ich schätze ja die journalistische Arbeit der Redakteure aber wer die PCGH jeden Monat ohnehin kauft oder (wie ich) im Abo hat, der findet in diesen Sonderheften doch eigentlich nichts was ihm nicht aus dem Studium der monatlichen Ausgaben schon bekannt wäre, oder übersehe ich da was? :-/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: "PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*

Moin!

Du siehst das schon richtig – Stammleser sind nicht unsere primäre Zielgruppe mit den Sonderheften. Zwar erhalten auch diese einen Mehrwert – die Erkenntnisse des Jahres werden im Sonderheft gebündelt und gefiltert –, allerdings zielen wir primär auf Leute ab, die das Heft nur alle Jubeljahre kaufen oder ein akutes Aufrüstinteresse haben und daher sofort Beratung brauchen. Seit diesem Jahr unterstreichen wir den "Besonders"-Faktor durch besseres Papier. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Maverick3k (16. November 2018)

*AW: "PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*



Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wer diese Hefte kauft? Sorry, ich schätze ja die journalistische Arbeit der Redakteure aber wer die PCGH jeden Monat ohnehin kauft oder (wie ich) im Abo hat, der findet in diesen Sonderheften doch eigentlich nichts was ihm nicht aus dem Studium der monatlichen Ausgaben schon bekannt wäre, oder übersehe ich da was? :-/



Jeder fängt mal an. Wir mögen solch Hefte vielleicht nicht brauchen, aber Neulinge die sich eher einlesen wollen (oder Youtube Videos schauen), dürfte das eher interessant sein. Vor allem dann, wenn Neulinge das selber machen wollen. Entweder aus Intresse, oder weil sie die überteuerten Preise von Händlern nicht zahlen wollen.

Außerdem:

Ein PC ist nur dann "dein" PC, wenn du ihn selber zusammengebaut hast. Kaufst du einen Fertig-PC, ist es nur "ein" PC, aber nicht "dein" PC!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (28. November 2018)

*AW: "PC 2019": PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt im Handel und als Download*

Finde ich gut. Vor meiner ersten Wasserkühlung habe ich auch euer Heft dazu gekauft gehabt. Es war sehr nützlich damals alles in einem zu haben.


----------

